# share your pics



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so i wanted to share with everyone a picture of my easter brunch displays.
i would also love to see pics of what everyone else makes..

if you are not familiar with happy bunny, hes the guys who says "you suck and thats sad" and other mean things. i made him out of fondant. people actually pulled off their arms and ears and ate them!!!! 
and i know they look a little cluttered, but thats how the chef wants it. "plentiful". i disagree.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's adorable. Good work!!!

I think it would look sparse with less, but it all depends on the setting.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with Momoreg.

Good job J


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep, looks great!

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

nobody has pics to share? come on people!

thanks everyone.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I only have a picture of my centerpiece but I can't figure out how to post it, nice work by the way.


----------

